# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [C/C++] Advanced graphics in Mode 13h, Plasma

## CVMichael

Just trying to beat wossname  :Big Grin:  (except that it's not in ASM)

You can use the following 3 keys:
s - to change the display type (mirror 2, and mirror 4, center, full)
g - to change the plasma formula
c - to change the color cycling speed (off, slow, fast)

Any other key will stop the program right away.

The CPP & H files are for Turbo C++ 3.0

PS... I made this program more than 5 years ago

----------


## bagstoper

and the best program i have ever scene goes to "plasma" by CVMicheal

congrats

i want that to be my screen saver

----------


## CVMichael

> and the best program i have ever scene goes to "plasma" by CVMicheal
> 
> congrats
> 
> i want that to be my screen saver


Thanks   :Smilie:  
If you are into VB, I have a VB6.0 version of the Plasma here:
http://vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=451033
And if you liked the plasma, you will probably like this too:
http://vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=451051 (in VB6.0 also)

PS. I don't know why people don't seem to be impressed about the plasma program, they like more the Fire one... but the fire one is more easy to do, and not as impressive (from my point of view anyways)...

----------

